# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Las extracciones ilegales de agua en la cuenca del Segura dejan sin agua a los regantes, denuncia IU-Verdes

## NoRegistrado

> El responsable de agricultura y agua de IU-Verdes de la Región de Murcia, José María Ortega, ha mostrado su total apoyo a las "justas" reivindicaciones de los regantes de Singla, Navares, Caneja, Las Tosquillas y La Encarnación, que vienen denunciando la merma de caudales de agua destinados a sus comunidades de regantes, las cuales practican el riego tradicional y sostenible.
> 
> Para Ortega, sobre el regadío tradicional de la Región, en particular el del Noroeste y del campo de Caravaca, planea la amenaza de la desecación de fuentes naturales y los pozos legales "porque* hay determinadas empresas que convierten grandes extensiones de secano en nuevo regadío, y por tanto regadío no autorizado*".
> 
> Además, explican que se ha constatado que existen "no pocos pozos ilegales en la zona, que amenazan al regadío tradicional y frente a los cuales, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura se ha mostrado tradicionalmente poco rigurosa".
> 
> "Estas ampliaciones ilegales de regadío, pese a estar a la vista de todo el mundo, han sido tradicionalmente negadas por el Gobierno Regional y en particular por el consejero Cerdá, más aficionado a denunciar a ecologistas que a quienes roban el recurso público que es el agua para riego, en un claro ejemplo de complicidad política con quienes se apropian de lo que es de todos", añade.
> 
> Por todo ello, IU-Verdes exige a la CHS, en particular a la Comisaría de Aguas, "que cumpla y haga cumplir la ley, revisando los pozos y regadíos de la zona, sobre cuya legalidad existen fundadas sospechas, y actúe en consecuencia cuando detecte cualquier tipo de ilegalidad".


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...es-denuncia-iu

Recuerdo, durante mis tardes de lectura de mensajes antigüos del foro, al usuario Salut. Él hablaba bastante de ésta penosa situación y de como los regantes tradicionales son directamente perjudicados por éstos terratenientes que, con el beneplácito de Cerdá y compañía, roturan terrenos de secano comprados por 4 duros y convirtiéndolos en regadío con sus típicas artimañas de hechos consumados.

 Lo que me gustaría es saber porqué un forero tan valioso como Salut y otros (al menos 6 personas) dejaron de participar de manera radical. De ellos no se dice nada. Preguntaré por ahí.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (08-oct-2014)

----------

